# cda auf die hd



## suntrop (2. Januar 2002)

wie kann ich ein lied von einer cd,
auf meine festplatte kopieren.

ich habe bei mir schon alles ausprobiert, aber nischts klappt.
die tracks werden als cda angezeigt und wenn ich versuche sie in ein anderes verzeichnis zu kopieren dann kommt immer eine fehlermeldung
die sagt das et net funzt!!

??Un´nu???

WER KANN MIR SAGEN WIE`S JEHT


----------



## Shiivva (2. Januar 2002)

willst du es als .wav haben oder gleich als .mp3?

ersteres geht mit winoncd z.B ganz einfach.
irgendwo bei optionen was mit "dateien vor dem brennen auf festplatte speichern" oder so ähnlich. dann ziehst du einfach die dateien, die du haben willst nach "unten" und er kopiert dir das in ein gewünschtes verzeichnis.
wenn du nicht winoncd hast, dann schau doch mal, ob dein programm nicht auch so etwas wie cda-Optionen hat...(wie zB. bei Nero)

willst du eh eine mp3-Datei, dann benutze so ein Programm wie audiograbber...


----------



## dave_ (2. Januar 2002)

du hast ja bestimmt winamp.
geh dort mal auf preferences/plug-ins/output, und schau da n bisschen rum. da kannst du .wav datein schreiben lassen, ob das mit cda auch geht, ka, denke aber ja.

ansonsten in winoncd neu/audiocd dann editor und audio cd auslesen !


----------



## Kenny (1. Februar 2002)

cd ex!!!
bestes tool zum rippen, geht als wav oder gleich als mp3
such bei google nach cd ex oder icq 106323573
schicks dir ;-)


----------

